# Padlock that won't freeze



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

Does anyone have any luck with a padlock that won't freeze up? I use a cable and lock to secure my snow blower at night. I put a zip lock bag over it to try to keep the moisture out. Sprayed oil in the keyhole but it still manages to freeze at times. My lock does have a plastic cover and cap for the key slot.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Get a lighter and warm the lock up first.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I use two master locks on my plow. Spray fluid film inside wherever I can. I haven't had any freezing


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

fluid film!!!!!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

We have locks on some gates at properties, keep cans of de-icier in the trucks.. Use it on hydro levers on our bucket truck as well


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I actually used Fluid Film this year on my work trailer padlock. I would NOT use it again for this purpose. Every day the key will go about 3/4 of the way in and stop. I have to give it a hit to pop it in the rest of the way. The lock does open and close perfectly once the key is in. BUT.... fluid film does work excellent on the hinges and latches on the doors. They have never operated so smoothly. Just my opinion.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I second the cans of de-icier. I use it on pad locks all the time.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

allagashpm;1585284 said:


> I use two master locks on my plow. Spray fluid film inside wherever I can. I haven't had any freezing





FIREMAN Q;1585295 said:


> fluid film!!!!!


Note the trend. I clean out the locks on occasion with brake cleaner, blow it out with a blow gun the saturate it with Fluid Film. runt eh key in and out and ket it in all the tumblers.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://durasafelocks.com/shop/bolt/bolt-cable-lock/


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yet another good use for Fluid Film!


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Had the same problem and fluid film worked for me. The trick is to spray it, put key in and out, re-spray, re- key it. You need to get it up in the tumblers. I think that's what someone else was trying to explain in another post.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

I second GV.
If the lock has plastic protective cover I warm up the key really good and it works fine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I've tried several things that displaces water/seals to prevent them freezing with mixed results (silicone, WD-40, tire tubes zip tied around the lock). 
One night I needed to un-hook a trailer with a padlock on the coupler to pull a buddy out of a ditch, I didn't have anything handy and ended up just pissing on the lock to thaw it. Since then whiz has been my go-to solution, just make sure you have a pair of gloves and the key for the lock is on it's own key ring.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

BUFF;1586274 said:


> Since then whiz has been my go-to solution, just make sure you have a pair of gloves and the key for the lock is on it's own key ring.


And it can be as effective at deterring thieves as the lock itself. 

Just don't get the . . . _applicator_ too close to the cold metal of the lock, or you could end up like that kid Flick in _A Christmas Story_. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I deal with alot of locks and a pocket torch is a great tool
we put a piece of conveyor belt folded in half and bolted they the chain over the lock It prevents the wind from blowing directly on the lock and keeps the water from running in the lock or freezing on the top. When I open the gates I usually take the lock with me and toss it up on the vent while I plow. Then it dries out any moisture that might have gotten inside. there are these new locks the towers are using that won't let you take your key out until its locked. Makes people make sure they relock the site.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Maine_Train;1586445 said:


> And it can be as effective at deterring thieves as the lock itself.
> 
> Just don't get the . . . _applicator_ too close to the cold metal of the lock, or you could end up like that kid Flick in _A Christmas Story_. :laughing:


Yeah there is a hazard to the applicator involved, but by standing back a few feet the hazard goes away plus you don't have any over-spray issues.Thumbs Up


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks for all the ideas. I've tried fluid film in the past but guess I just need to get in the habit of using it more often. Weather has been so up and down for me too. Rain and 60 degrees then 48 hours later snow and 4 degrees. I think that I froze up everything that could freeze up.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Put it in some diesel fuel and leave it there for an hour. Might not smell the best but works everytime.


----------

